# Enclosure size for Cobalt Blue



## EclipsoX (Mar 25, 2018)

I ordered online a Cyriopapogus lividus male 6cm legspan.Now I only have available a 30x30x30cm empty terrarium but now I think that it s quite large for a 6cm T.I m usually wrong when it comes to tarantula sizes when buying online .Would a nano wide 20x20x20 be a safer choice?


----------



## KrystalG (Mar 25, 2018)

Go smaller.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm sorry, I don't want to sound like a complete* μαλάκας* (don't get me wrong)  but can I ask you why you ordered a male specimen? I mean, do you plan to attempt a breeding project? If that's the reason, I fully understand, otherwise I'm not sure why ordering a shorty lifespan male instead of an unsexed sling or, why not, directly a 0.1 specimen.

However, I wouldn't rely to those 'Nano' Exo Terra brands at all. Sure, those kind of spiders doesn't reach a so much big size like 0.1 specimens of _H.gigas_ or _P.muticus _etc but they aren't, however, not even so little like the so called 'dwarf' T's. Let's say that, IMO, 0.1 _C.lividus_ specimens reach a 'reasonable' size (for me) so I would opt for the 30 cm enclosure.

Remember, also, that they *need *a lot of cm/inches of substrate for dig, they are serious 'pet holes', so 'height' is mandatory for add more cm/inches of that, therefore obviously 30 is better than 20, 40 better than 30, and so forth.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EclipsoX (Mar 25, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm sorry, I don't want to sound like a complete* μαλάκας* (don't get me wrong)  but can I ask you why you ordered a male specimen? I mean, do you plan to attempt a breeding project? If that's the reason, I fully understand, otherwise I'm not sure why ordering a shorty lifespan male instead of an unsexed sling or, why not, directly a 0.1 specimen.
> 
> However, I wouldn't rely to those 'Nano' Exo Terra brands at all. Sure, those kind of spiders doesn't reach a so much big size like 0.1 specimens of _H.gigas_ or _P.muticus _etc but they aren't, however, not even so little like the so called 'dwarf' T's. Let's say that, IMO, 0.1 _C.lividus_ specimens reach a 'reasonable' size (for me) so I would opt for the 30 cm enclosure.
> 
> Remember, also, that they *need *a lot of cm/inches of substrate for dig, they are serious 'pet holes', so 'height' is mandatory for add more cm/inches of that, therefore obviously 30 is better than 20, 40 better than 30, and so forth.


I was actually going for a female specimen but I couldn t find one:/I m concerned about the short lifespan though.Due to the need of deep substrate I ll go with the 30.Thanks for the help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 25, 2018)

EclipsoxX said:


> I was actually going for a female specimen but I couldn t find one:/I m concerned about the short lifespan though.Due to the need of deep substrate I ll go with the 30.Thanks for the help!


I see 

So offer a *lot *of substrate cm, keep said substrate moist (*not *wet, eh). If you can, provide a piece of cork bark (or other wood) as well. 

In sum, like this v

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrystalG (Mar 26, 2018)

Mine settled into her smaller enclosure better, but seeing as yours has more growing to do than mine, I guess these others are right in shooting for the larger of the two.


----------



## EclipsoX (Mar 26, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I see
> 
> So offer a *lot *of substrate cm, keep said substrate moist (*not *wet, eh). If you can, provide a piece of cork bark (or other wood) as well.
> 
> ...


Hmm i see .Very beautiful species.I ll create the enclosure and I ll post a pic.


----------



## Likityspliff (May 9, 2018)

I orig had her in a faunarium with 3 inches of substrate ..and she didn't ever dig and was always super aggressive (she's about 5.5 inches and doing her first molt rn since we got her as an adult in nov), any movement near it she would either curl in a tight ball or go aggressive stance..never webbed except in corners,.....so we moved her to this 15gallon 2 shelved reptile tank. She has 5 inches of substrate...still never dug,  so we added plenty of heiey spots with vines, cork bark, and a shelf of moss, one shelf tree bark and vines. She hides she digs she does loads of laps all night long....i can put my hand to the tank and she continues on doing what she's doing..she shows no aggressiveness whatsoever now (I am not fooled I'm severely allergic so we do things in pairs) if you do up a tank with enough hidesy holes, and deep enough substrate.. the size does not matter ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EclipsoX (May 19, 2018)

Likityspliff said:


> I orig had her in a faunarium with 3 inches of substrate ..and she didn't ever dig and was always super aggressive (she's about 5.5 inches and doing her first molt rn since we got her as an adult in nov), any movement near it she would either curl in a tight ball or go aggressive stance..never webbed except in corners,.....so we moved her to this 15gallon 2 shelved reptile tank. She has 5 inches of substrate...still never dug,  so we added plenty of heiey spots with vines, cork bark, and a shelf of moss, one shelf tree bark and vines. She hides she digs she does loads of laps all night long....i can put my hand to the tank and she continues on doing what she's doing..she shows no aggressiveness whatsoever now (I am not fooled I'm severely allergic so we do things in pairs) if you do up a tank with enough hidesy holes, and deep enough substrate.. the size does not matter ...





Likityspliff said:


> I orig had her in a faunarium with 3 inches of substrate ..and she didn't ever dig and was always super aggressive (she's about 5.5 inches and doing her first molt rn since we got her as an adult in nov), any movement near it she would either curl in a tight ball or go aggressive stance..never webbed except in corners,.....so we moved her to this 15gallon 2 shelved reptile tank. She has 5 inches of substrate...still never dug,  so we added plenty of heiey spots with vines, cork bark, and a shelf of moss, one shelf tree bark and vines. She hides she digs she does loads of laps all night long....i can put my hand to the tank and she continues on doing what she's doing..she shows no aggressiveness whatsoever now (I am not fooled I'm severely allergic so we do things in pairs) if you do up a tank with enough hidesy holes, and deep enough substrate.. the size does not matter ...


So it s been a month and he has settled in a a 30x30.I tried to put as much substrate as possible.It s 5.5 inch substrate.As you see in the photos I didn t have a cork bark so I thought it would be great to put some leaves.He has already dug and he has reached at the bottom.I saw a little hole at the right side of the enclosure and I can see what it s doing.I ve fed it once but that was when when i could throw it down the hole.Inside the leaves it has webbed all over the hole and has substrate on it.Is it ok to leave the prey dead near the leaves as I can t reach the T inside it s burrow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

